# NEW Sekonda automatic



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Whilst surfing I came across a seller in Russia offering new Slava 25 jewel movement 2427 automatics. Amongst the Slavas were two watches that looked very familiar . The faces were inscribed Sekonda 25 jewels and would be very familiar to anyone who has seen the old Sekonda autos with the quick date change button on ebay.

The only difference I can see is the hands. These have plain black ones.

Have Slava cobbled these together out of old bits and pieces they have left over from that time? Most likely.

Daft as I am I've ordered one for Â£15.00. Should be interesting ( I'm easily pleased ).


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've a good mind to email Sekonda and congratulate them on relaunching their mechanical watch range














.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

You can't go wrong at that price! I serviced an old 1970s one about a year ago and it was its very first service! I reckon they should outlast any of us


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Raketakat,

Are these the "Sunburst" case models? If so please send me the link as I have a strange fetish for these watches and would be happy to own a new one.

BTW I've just bought a gold one to go with my silver model via Ebay, likle new Â£7







where does he get them from? He must have had one or two for sale every week for over a year.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I saw some new Sekonda auto's in a West End of London shop recently.

I do know that the movements are Japanese. Probably Miyota.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's a bit confusing because these Sekondas were described by the seller as slava watches.

No Mark they don't have the sunburst effect, just plain silver or goldtone. They have the quick date change button. The faces are almost the same though.

I've emailed Sekonda to ask about them 'cos I can't see them on their website. Interesting that Andys seen some for sale with Japanese movements but then again I thought Sekonda sourced everything from the far east these days.

I'll try and find a pic.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mark

I can't post picture because it has sellers site address on it.

Best thing to do is search on ebay Sekonda automatic ( items available to U.K. ). Theres one I've not seen before with a slava case and Sekonda face as well as the one I've been blabbering on about.

I'm wonder how they can use Sekonda - it must be a trademark.

I know Slava used to make Sekondas but surely the TM is with Sekonda UK now.

I'm not sure that I ought to encourage this fetish of yours














.


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

Slava definitely do still make watches badged as 'Sekonda' I'm looking at one right now on another watch vendors site, retailing at $32. Unlike most Slavas, the days in the calendar window are in English, as this brand was designed for export.

Must be the same model, as it's a 25 jewel automatic, with the quick change button.

Unfortunately, they are sold out at present.


----------

